# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Collapse

## chance

Emmerdale is set for an explosive summer with no less than 5 major characters leaving in very dramatic circumstances.

according to new rumours Sadie and Ivan will die in terrible accident at the Kings River Development.
the opening of the development ends in tragedy when the floor gives way sending several regulars plunging into the basement. and its doesnt look good for a favourite pouting bitch and the love of Pauls life.

meanwhile Alice is all set to sucumb to Cancer in heartbreaking scenes to be shown in July.

----------


## shannisrules

awww the scenes with alice will be good to watch i think shes a really good actress cant wait until sadie goes!

----------


## bakedbean

wow this looks really good emmerdale is the best soap on the box at the moment i think this is there year

----------


## big bro fan

I dont think it's the BEST but it's good i cant beleive Ivan will die  :EEK!:

----------


## bakedbean

i wonder who else will die??? Maybe Paddy

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i wonder who else will die??? Maybe Paddy


Anybody but Noreen please.                :Smile:

----------


## Katy

glad it sadie going. emmerdale looks to be going all dramatic in the coming year.

----------


## bakedbean

yeah i think it should win the soap award this year and next becuse it has been 2 fantastic years with emmerdale.

----------


## big bro fan

I dont want Ivan to die i have always liked him it's not fair.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Sounds like Emmerdale will be having a good summer. I think that Emmerdale did need a cast clear out, there are too many characters all over the place. I can't wait til the Kings development disaster, i heard other rumours about Sadie though. Sad Ivan will be a victim though  :Sad:  
I can't wait til Alice's scenes are shown, i think it will be played out really well and it will also be very emotional  :Sad:  
All sounds good though  :Smile:

----------


## dddMac1

won't miss sadie one bit but i'll miss Ivan

----------


## Skits

i hope noreen, steph, dawn, katie, matthew, scott, that policeman fella, shadrack, jean and jamie go. i'm sure i could think of a few others if i set my mind to it!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I would want Matthew, Sadie, Dawn, Kelly, Martin, That new vet, Jo and Terry all to go.....the list could go on.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> noreen


Noreen is going nowhere.                              :Nono:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

She is if I have my way.  :Cool:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Dream on Richie!  :Nono:   :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Dramatic scenes have been promised for Emmerdale this summer when the show home of the Kingâs prestigious new housing development explodes and collapses in a horrific accident.

In one of the most dramatic events ever to rock the village, at least two lives will be lost when rescue workers are unable to recover those trapped inside the collapsed building, but will it be Diane, Dawn, Jimmy, Noreen or Sadie who meet their death?

The event unfolds with the King family bursting with pride as the impressive show home is unveiled to a large crowd of local residents during the opening ceremony, but their joy soon turns to horror after a huge, shock explosion means they are left watching as the house crumbles to the ground, trapping their guests inside.

As a ferocious fire spreads through the house, Dawn (Julia Mallam), Danny (Cleveland Campbell) and Diane (Elizabeth Estensen) desperately try to escape but the ceiling collapses on top of them, leaving them trapped in the debris. 

Meanwhile Jimmy (Nick Miles) and Sadie (Patsy Kensit) are trapped in the bathroom when the floor collapses from underneath them as a result of the explosion, and they plummet to the ground below.

As the tale of terror unfolds, rescue workers struggle to search for victims in the wreckage as the locals desperately await news of their missing friends and family. 

Of the dramatic storyline, Series Producer Kathleen Beedles said: "This is one of the most ambitious and dramatic storylines we have ever filmed on Emmerdale. Shooting the house collapse has involved specially created effects and a vastly experienced stunt team. It will be a tragic moment for the village and no-one will be left unscathed."

The scenes will be transmitted in a special hour-long episode, to be screened on Thursday, July 13 on ITV1.

----------


## Siobhan

closing, has been moved to spoilers.

----------

